# Sticky  How to Install TWRP 2.0 (Linux)



## Rogan

Disclaimer:

I'm only providing this to ease the process of installing TWRP, some people are really unfamiliar with fastboot and a guide is always handy. If you brick your device, its on your own head. I'm only sharing how I went about installing TWRP.

Requirements: 

You must have access to adb and be rooted on your stock KF or be running cm7. You'll also need the fastboot binary, its attached to this post. Unzip the binary and place it into the Android SDK's Platform-tools folder. Also make sure that fastboot is executable. TWRP2 is here, place it in your Platform-tools folder as well. You should have everything you need to install TWRP now.

Connect your KF to you computer and open a terminal.

Navigate to your platform-tools folder



Code:


cd Path to platform-tools

Once here check to see your KF is recognized by ADB


Code:


sudo ADB devices

*Note you may have to use the command Sudo ./adb devices, it really depends on how you have your SDK setup.

If you see a series of numbers it verifies your KF is being seen by ADB. Next you'll type



Code:


sudo ADB shell or sudo ./adb shell

Then ask for root permission


Code:


<br />
SU<br />

Next you'll need to set your bootmode to fastboot



Code:


idme bootmode 4002

It will tell you that <idme> write 4002 to offset 0x1000. Now you'll need to exit the shell



Code:


<br />
Exit<br />
<br />
Exit<br />

Once you're back in your platform-tools folder restart adb



Code:


Sudo adb reboot or sudo ./adb reboot

ADB will restart then you can issue the fastboot command



Code:


sudo fastboot -i 0x1949 boot twrp-blaze-2.0.RC0.img or sudo ./fastboot -i 0x1949 boot twrp-blaze-2.0.RC0.img

If memory serves me correctly, the device will reboot to TWRP and saying its installed. It will reboot itself. Once rebooted you'll be shown a yellow triangle with a fire on it. Don't panic as its a modified bootloader that allows you to access your recovery. It boots here because your device is still set to boot into the bootloader. To fix this type



Code:


sudo fastboot oem idme bootmode 4000 or sudo ./fastboot oem idme bootmode 4000

Then simply give fastboot the command to reboot



Code:


sudo fastboot reboot or sudo ./fastboot reboot

Your device will reboot to the bootloader again, except this time it only stays like that for a short period in order for you to access your recovery if need be. To access TWRP simply hold your power button down for around 2 seconds. Your power button will change to an orange color, release the button and TWRP will show up. If you do nothing at the bootloader your rom of choice will continue to boot.


----------



## Ch4m3l30n

Is this still valid on 2.6.1?

I'm having trouble...



Code:


<br />
[email protected]:/home/paul/Downloads/Android/Amazon Kindle Fire# tail -n 2 ~/.bashrc<br />
#Android SDK Tools<br />
export PATH=${PATH}:$HOME/android/platform-tools/<br />




Code:


<br />
[email protected]:/home/paul/Downloads/Android/Amazon Kindle Fire# echo ff2486523e51639542a0b96a6b4af028 ; md5sum twrp-blaze-2.0.0RC0.img<br />
ff2486523e51639542a0b96a6b4af028<br />
ff2486523e51639542a0b96a6b4af028  twrp-blaze-2.0.0RC0.img<br />
[email protected]:/home/paul/Downloads/Android/Amazon Kindle Fire# fastboot -i 0x1949 boot ./twrp-blaze-2.0.0RC0.img<br />
< waiting for device ><br />
downloading 'boot.img'...<br />
FAILED (status read failed (Value too large for defined data type))<br />
finished. total time: 25.022s<br />


----------



## Rogan

Do you have root with 2.6.1?


----------



## adbirdie

Hi, I followed your instructions, yet my fastboot was not executable. I'm now stuck in fastboot. Any idea how to fix it? Do i need to replace the fastboot or how do i get it to boot normally. Thanks.


----------



## Rogan

To make it executable, right click fastboot, then properties. Click permissions, and click the make executable option.
Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## kittyprincess66

getting an error trying to load twrp, says

cannot load 'twrp-blaze-2.0.RC0.img'


----------



## kittyprincess66

ok that problem resolved, now laggs at waiting for device







Will keep trying, I wonder if it is still using the device id 0x1949. have also tried 18d1. Still no go. I had to add the other as it got stuck in the amazon bootloader without animation, now it boots regularly and still rooted. it is recognized as a device again in adb-linux. I have mod'd these commands only to include that variable it is sudo ./adb-linux <command> for me for some reason. thank you in advance


----------



## Rogan

If it's waiting for the device just reboot the kindle fire, then once it shows the bootloader again just run your fastboot command. It should see the device if you restart it.


----------



## AproSamurai

To everyone who was having issues with the <waiting for device> prompt.

Run

Sudo -s

fastboot oem idme bootmode 4000

fastboot reboot.

And then you'll be all good.


----------



## dogwith2bones

I screwed up and can only connect to my KF in recovery (when I ADB devices i get a series of numbers followed by "recovery"). I have a factory cable as well but I get the same results. When I try to execute idme or fastboot (basically any adb command in shell) I get /sbin/sh [command]:not found. Any ideas?


----------



## Rogan

So when you type adb devices you don't get something like:

List of devices attached 
5092000600000001 device


----------



## Ch4m3l30n

Rogan said:


> Do you have root with 2.6.1?


Yes... Using the method published on this very site.


----------



## Rogan

Hmm you have the right recovery file, its the one i used and the md5 is right. IDK man, i'll keep looking for a solution.


----------



## rulet

Hello Rogan. If TWRP is already installed, how to update it to a new version of TWRP using linux?


----------

